#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-02-28
<fignew> WAKE UP
<fignew> SMELL THE COFFEE
<fignew> WE ARE UBUNTU-GA!
<fignew> CAPS!
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-03-03
<skinnymg1> hello, everyone
#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-02-24
<Azeban> hello
